# What size tank do you have?



## bmedeiros678 (Mar 26, 2007)

It's time for you El Naturals to say what size you have. Pics would be nice.
I have a 28 Euro bow front.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I only have two 10 gallon tanks. My betta's tank is a year old and my guppy tank is 1 1/2 years old.

Betta tank









Guppy tank


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Mandy,

What plants are you growing in the betta tank?

Bill


----------



## bmedeiros678 (Mar 26, 2007)

aquabillpers said:


> Mandy,
> 
> What plants are you growing in the betta tank?
> 
> Bill


Hey Bill,
No hijacking allowed. lol Upload a pic then ask questions.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. 

LOL

Bill


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

No picture yet cause it looks like mud but mine this time around is a 29 gallon.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

aquabillpers said:


> Mandy,
> 
> What plants are you growing in the betta tank?
> 
> Bill


I think I already told you but my memory is crap as you well know. 

I have a Crypt in the back but what's mainly in there is Ambulia(Limnophila sessiliflora). I do have quite a few stems of Bacopa monnieri and very few Cabomba. I also recently added a clipping of Hornwort.


----------



## noodles13 (Dec 30, 2009)

29 gal hex. set up about a month ago. still fighting green water (if anybody wants to get rid of some frogbit i would gladly take some)


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

Here is my newly set up 5.5 gallon (still dealing with cloudy water). It was set up on 23 Jan 10.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I've got a 125 in the living room, then the half-filled 10 gallon betta tank in one of the kids' room, and a 3 gallon pico at my office. My 20 gallon is also El Natural, but it only has about 1 or 2 gallons of water in it. Pics are at the links below in the signature line except the betta tank. It's somewhere in the journals forum (along with the rest) titled something like "Abby's 10 gallon betta 'bowl'" or something similar.

I had some bad staghorn in the 125 recently and ended up, on bad advice, cutting every plant to within an inch of the surface. That was a very big mistake. Now I am dealing once again with green water, but the plants have begun to rebound nicely, the water is slowly clearing back up, and I have very little algae, though I have to admit that I added a little Excel to help the battle. Anyway, I seem to learn by making mistakes, and it seems I'm not quite done learning yet.

The others are doing very well.


----------



## Rtifs (Nov 6, 2009)

Here’s my 75 gal as of 31 Jan 10. I set it up around 30 Oct 09. I’m still battling green water which is getting better. Algae is present but struggling. I have a rather eclectic selection of plants. My fish include 6 rosy reds, 1 female betta, 2 peppered corys, 3 albino corys, 2 flagfish, and 1 bluespotted sunfish. I also have one apple snail, hundreds of pond snails, and an unknown number of ghost shrimp. 

The hornwort on the left is getting unsightly, I’ll probably remove it once all the algae is gone. The Madagascar lace on the right hit a growth spurt about a month ago and is my fastest growing plant now.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for the picture. Plant growth looks mediocre. A couple big fat Amazon Swordplants might have cleared up the water long before now. My take is that you don't have enough robust plants or enough total plant growth to control algae. Algae can make life very difficult for plants.

I also hope that you have at least a 12 hr daylength and adequate light intensity.

That said, I'm impressed that you're getting Madagascar Lace plant to do so well. And that your tank is improving and that you have so much patience.


----------



## Rtifs (Nov 6, 2009)

I actually have a couple Amazon swords in the back, but since the tank is unheated they aren’t doing much.  Maybe in summer when the room temp will be higher they will grow better. (I know the fish list doesn’t suggest it, but I was originally planning on a North American pond setup. I have a 7” pumpkinseed that I still may put in there. Problem is that I’ve become attached to many of the little guys, and don’t want her eating them all.)

Recently I’ve been wondering if the soil I used wasn’t as ‘pure as the wind-driven snow’ as I thought. It was only $2 for 40lbs at Lowes, but all my plants have shown very little growth for at least a month after planting. Only then do they start growing. My stem plants in the back have nearly doubled in height in the last 3 weeks, but that was after a month of nearly zero growth. I recently turned up the light from about 2wpg to about 4wpg since I suspect the green water may be preventing good penetration to the bottom. Still, it isn’t as bad/green as the picture looks – my camera just doesn’t take good aquarium pics.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

453/8 13 13 Custom Black


----------



## rickwrench (Mar 22, 2008)

Here are a couple of my current npt's:

168 gallon npt. Turface/generic planting soil/thin layer of peat, cork bark back wall. About 400w cfl @3000-4100k. Running about 8 mos (previously ran as npt with 10 species of sunfish for about 3 years).
Vals, baby tears, miniature clover, 2 species of bolbitus, anubias, java fern, java moss, swords, pygmy chain sword.
Mollies, platies, assorted tetras, flagfish, cories, grass shrimp, snails.










33 gallon npt. Eco-complete/generic planting soil. 80w cfl @3000k. Running about 14 mos.
Vals, wisteria, baby tears, anubias.
Altums, flagfish, a couple lucky (fast) neons, snails.










2.5 gallon restored no-name stainless/slate bottom. 14w cfl @5500k. Black flourite sand/mineralized soil/dusting of peat/sprinkle osmocote. Running 3 1/2 weeks.
Hygro kompact, miniature clover, pygmy chain sword.
Grass shrimp and snails.










20 gallon restored metaframe (gift to nephew). Retrofit 55w pc @ 5500k. Eco-complete/mineralized soil/thin layer peat/sprinkle osmocote. Just set up.
Vals, wisteria, sword, pygmy chain sword, baby tears, java moss.
Grass shrimp and snails for now, wild mollies, swords and flagfish in a week or two.










Other npts are a 5g hex (guppies, flagfish, grass shrimp) and a 29g (wild mollies, bluespots, flagfish).
Next npt setup will be a restored 100 gallon metaframe, with sunfish, species still tbd.

Rick (1st post, long, long time lurker)


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Here is a pic of my 125 NPT.









While it's nothing to write home to Mama about, it's been through some pretty ugly times; I even wrote a poem about Pea Soup in the journal thread for this tank...goodness... The tank has been set up for several months now, but every plant you see in there is only about a month of growth. I really didn't have that bad of an algae outbreak, but I didn't quite catch on to some humorous sarcasm when given some advice a while back (agian, all that's in the journal thread). Anyway, I think I'm finished messing it up, and my 3 Amazon swords are finally on their way back to becoming very fine specimens. I can't wait either, because between them, the Nymphoides, and the Nympaea specimens, they are the ones really making up the difference of the low groundcovers regarding nutrient uptake to keep algae out of the tank.

Currently the only algae I have that is more than I care to see is on the driftwood, and I'm actually happy to have it there, as it adds some nice character to go along with the small Anubias plants that are being trained onto it. Contrary to most tanks, there is no water movement in there. The only movement is from the fish swimming around and the heaters, which maintain the water at 76 degrees F. Other than heaters, the only thing plugged into the wall is the lights. I add very small amounts of potassium, very seldom, just because it seems to keep the plants looking their best (I have never taken any "readings" on the water). I am on a siesta regimen (5 on, 4 off, 5 on followed by 10 hour night), which I beleive helps the plant growth a lot, especially given the lack of water movement. Lighting is 156 watts of T5-HO (used to be 312 watts, then 234 watts...both trials led to sadness in the Manthei living room). I now have spare T5-HO fixtures.


----------

